

"So you need a typeface" Font Selection Chart - eliot_sykes
http://img.labnol.org/files/font-selection-chart.png

======
JoeAltmaier
I don't get how it helps choose a font. Its a lot of disconnected graphs with
1 or 2 questions each. Do I read them all? Then I get dozens of font choices,
not just 1.

~~~
eliot_sykes
Start in the middle, choose the type of project you're working on (logo, book,
newspaper, or invitation) and work your way out.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ah! I though Infographic etc were fonts. Not topics. Hm.

